# Join the Puppy Photo Thread - Eye Candy!



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

*Memo to all new puppy owners:
Please post photos of your pups here. Lot's of them and often!*

People new to the forum and old timers with new puppies, or even puppy shots of your older dogs, we just _love_ photos, and having them all in one thread, well ...cuteness overload!

My desire is to see this thread take off and be bumped up everytime some one has a new shot of their pup to show off.

I'll start with some great shots my sister (professional photographer) took of Bingo when he was 4 months old, just to get things rolling ... feel free to join in!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Max and Molly ....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK! We'll play!

Kodi on the night he came home, and my all-time favorite puppy photo of him, at about 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel being as cute as she could be... HER "coming home" day, and the world's biggest puppy yawn.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And... Miss Panda (who doesn't have many "only dog" puppy pictures) The first one is the day she came home, being introduced to the "big dogs". (weren't they cute the way they were both trying to make her feel comfortable?) Second one is the next day, napping with "big" sister, Pixel, and the third is actually a week or two before we brought her home... the day we did her puppy "soaps" at the breeder's house.


----------



## Lucindagh (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is one of Molly a few days ago after her first time at the groomers for a complete grooming (she had a mini-groom for just her face about 4 weeks prior).


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

So many little adorable plush toys!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is little Molly with her “twin”!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Here is little Molly with her "twin"!


Adorable!!!


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Molly120213 said:


> Here is little Molly with her "twin"!


This Molly and Panda are twins!


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Camree, These shots are perfection, looks like calendar material to me! Max & Molly, beautiful pups!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> This Molly and Panda are twins!


They do look a lot alike. But Panda had a very "slow coat", so she wasn't NEARLY as fluffy as Molly at the age of Molly's Puppy photo. Pnad looked a little like a drowned rat at that stage! LOL!

Sophie's Nino and Panda were peas in a pod as puppies too.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Zoey as puppy.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

*Lani*

This is Lani when she was 6 weeks. We will be picking her up 2 days before Thanksgiving. She will be our second Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Frank said:


> This is Lani when she was 6 weeks. We will be picking her up 2 days before Thanksgiving. She will be our second Havanese.


Adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Jesse teaches Abby the art of waiting & watching for Dad to return from his walk. Jesse is about 30 pounds now, having gained a bit from all the new treat shares with Abby. I think it is one of the reasons she has decided that Abby can share her world, heh.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have early puppy pictures of Willow as I got her when she was 9 months. The attached photo is one of the earliest I have of her. I'm also including a link for the breeder's Facebook page of photos. I don't know if the link will work, but if you scroll down through the photos to about line 20, look for a photo of a 14 day old puppy with a name tag of Brenn. That's a photo of Willow! I changed her name from Brenn as I didn't like it. I hope the link works as she has some unusual markings as a puppy. https://www.facebook.com/pg/RollingHeatherHavanese/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I don't have early puppy pictures of Willow as I got her when she was 9 months. The attached photo is one of the earliest I have of her. I'm also including a link for the breeder's Facebook page of photos. I don't know if the link will work, but if you scroll down through the photos to about line 20, look for a photo of a 14 day old puppy with a name tag of Brenn. That's a photo of Willow! I changed her name from Brenn as I didn't like it. I hope the link works as she has some unusual markings as a puppy. https://www.facebook.com/pg/RollingHeatherHavanese/photos/?ref=page_internal


Awww, she sure was a cutie! (still is, of course!  )


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen - did you get the Facebook link to work and find her baby picture? Just wondering what her coloring would be called.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Willow aka Brenn at 4 weeks:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen - did you get the Facebook link to work and find her baby picture? Just wondering what her coloring would be called.


Yes I did. She is a sable parti.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen - I've been wondering. The puppy evaluation says she is brindle and the AKC Pedigree says she is white with silver points. She now has really light creamy tan down her back. The sable partie makes more sense to me although right now she looks more white with silver points, except for the creamy color on her back. This photo kind of shows the cream color on her back.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

cishepard said:


> Willow aka Brenn at 4 weeks:


Is this my Willow? I see the picture on the Facebook page, but there isn't a name to go along with it. I can kind of see some resemblances to the 14 day old puppy pictures but they also are so different. Do you know something I don't? Are those pictures immediately above the 14 day old pictures the same puppies in the same order? If they are the same puppies, Willow was really cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Is this my Willow? I see the picture on the Facebook page, but there isn't a name to go along with it. I can kind of see some resemblances to the 14 day old puppy pictures but they also are so different. Do you know something I don't? Are those pictures immediately above the 14 day old pictures the same puppies in the same order? If they are the same puppies, Willow was really cute!


I had to click on the photos and open the posts. They don't all have names on them, but I was able to find "Brenn".

It's POSSIBLE she is a brindle... That would have to be seen at birth. But sables are a LOT more common. Her fading pattern is consistent with a lighter, fading sable.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Is this my Willow? I see the picture on the Facebook page, but there isn't a name to go along with it. I can kind of see some resemblances to the 14 day old puppy pictures but they also are so different. Do you know something I don't? Are those pictures immediately above the 14 day old pictures the same puppies in the same order? If they are the same puppies, Willow was really cute!


This one was definitely labeled "Brenn" (you have to click on it). I didn't see the 14 day old pictures!
A very cute puppy, very similar to the one called "Finn".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> This one was definitely labeled "Brenn" (you have to click on it). I didn't see the 14 day old pictures!
> A very cute puppy, very similar to the one called "Finn".


Yes! Once I zeroed in on "Brenn" I also clicked a couple of photos that LOOKED like her, but were the Finn puppy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

cishepard said:


> This one was definitely labeled "Brenn" (you have to click on it). I didn't see the 14 day old pictures!
> A very cute puppy, very similar to the one called "Finn".


Oh my! Thank you so much for finding this picture. The 14 day old picture is just a couple of rows down from the one you found. I'm going to have to look at more photos and see if I can find more of Willow aka Brenn.


----------



## Sunny Sunshine (Nov 13, 2018)

Sunny, my little sunshine on a cloudy day 🐶☀


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky Ricardo's litter. Which one is Ricky?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky Ricardo's litter. Which one is Ricky?


Is Ricky in the middle?


----------



## StayCalm (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's our Sunny ! He's 3 months old now and enjoying wintering in sunny Stuart, FL! He sleeps at night, loves his food, loves to play with everyone and take long walks..for a little guy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> Is Ricky in the middle?


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner! :first: Ricky was the biggest and most precocious of his litter.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

Here’s Murphy & Cooper going for a car ride the first week they came home. They were about 10 weeks, now they are 9 months. 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm guessing middle too!


----------



## lolo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

It’s hard to get a good picture of Jack, the lighting has to be right because he is dark - but white underneath. Hasn’t had a haircut yet, I’ve just taken off a few wisps around his eyes. If you let their hair grow, what kind of trimming is done? Probs a thread on that! Anyway, we love him to pieces!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

This is fun! Haven't looked at these pictures for awhile. &#128522; The second picture is when we visited the breeder and saw Scout for the first time.
View attachment 159380


View attachment 159382


View attachment 159384


View attachment 159386


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lolo1 said:


> It's hard to get a good picture of Jack, the lighting has to be right because he is dark - but white underneath. Hasn't had a haircut yet, I've just taken off a few wisps around his eyes. If you let their hair grow, what kind of trimming is done? Probs a thread on that! Anyway, we love him to pieces!!!


Cute!

Two of mine are in full (show) coat and one is in a puppy cut. They both have their pros and cons. The one in a puppy cut needs to be trimmed regularly. Some people do it themselves. I have in the past, but the groomer can get it done so much faster, I let her do it now! The two that are in full coat need to have their feet and "sanitary" area trimmed regularly too. I do that myself, at least once a month. And of course they all need their nails trimmed. I like to really keep on top of nails, so I trim them all with a dremmel at least every 2 weeks.

The ones in full coat need to be completely combed out every 2-3 days as adults. (Daily until they are finished blowing thier puppy coat) The one in the puppy cut gets combed out about weekly. They all get baths every 10 days to two weeks. (Unless they get into something stinky in between! &#128516. I do all the bathing and combing out myself.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner! :first: Ricky was the biggest and most precocious of his litter.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That was my pick also! They all look so much alike but something about the face of the middle one reminded me of Ricky.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm just loving all these pictures! Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

This is my fur baby, Zumba, now about 4 months and 3 weeks. The first picture is the most recent picture with the one with the granddaughter a few weeks sooner, showing her face a little better. And the last one is when we picked her up, at 9-1/2 weeks.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Brisket had a puppy photoshoot done by a friend of mine at 14 weeks old. I have those on my computer, but none of Nino and Mario. Those are on my phone


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky Ricardo's litter. Which one is Ricky?


This photo reminds me of when our puppy used to snuggle behind the cushions in the back of the sofa and stick out just his little head to rest on my shoulder.

Is it unusual for the siblings markings to be so similar? I don't think I've ever seen a picture of siblings that look so much alike, but I've only really seen pics of Havanese litters here in the forum!

They are gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Is Ricky second from right? Willow is so sweet in the picture her humamma provided, I like the intelligent expression. Her tan line down her back is much like Kosmo, who started life as a Irish Pied sable. Bottom picture is his current cream and white state and in favorite "shut up and tickle my belly," pose.


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

*Coco puppy photos*

I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
we are getting!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaCoco said:


> I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
> we are getting!


Oh, she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love Coco's sweater! Such a sweet looking dog!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

HavaCoco said:


> I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
> we are getting!


Coco is a beauty. I love that heavy eyeliner. Stunning!:x


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HavaCoco said:


> I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
> we are getting!


Okay, aside from the fact that she is gorgeous, I want to know how you get such great pictures of her!


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Okay, aside from the fact that she is gorgeous, I want to know how you get such great pictures of her!


Haha! I use "portrait" mode on my iPhone. The tough part is getting her to stay still long enough!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HavaCoco said:


> Haha! I use "portrait" mode on my iPhone. The tough part is getting her to stay still long enough!


I do, too, but my Hav moves his head so much his ear or his chest ends up sharp and never his eyes! She's so cute, though, I bet it makes it a little easier to wait out the wiggles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

My Lu


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

HavaCoco said:


> I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
> we are getting!


She is sooo cute! I love how they groomed her face, especially the hair above the eyes. Beautiful!


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeanniek said:


> She is sooo cute! I love how they groomed her face, especially the hair above the eyes. Beautiful!


Yes, I was worried the groomer would not listen to our instructions, but she did great for Coco's first time! Jeanniek, I wish we lived closer so the sisters can visit and play with each other. I think it's so interesting how Zumba still has her beautiful mahogany coat. Coco has lightened up quite a bit. Oh the colors of havanese!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

HavaCoco said:


> Yes, I was worried the groomer would not listen to our instructions, but she did great for Coco's first time! Jeanniek, I wish we lived closer so the sisters can visit and play with each other. I think it's so interesting how Zumba still has her beautiful mahogany coat. Coco has lightened up quite a bit. Oh the colors of havanese!


Actually, Zumba is this gorgeous light red color under that mahogany coat, very similar to Coco's. I am torn every day on whether to have her groomed and remove that original coat, or to allow her hair to keep growing. So far, long hair has won out. I would like it a couple of inches longer before I have that coat removed. But last night while I was drying her after her bath, i day dreamed almost the entire time of having her groomed like Coco. I think they would look very similar. Right now Zumba looks like such a rag-muffin.

I tried giving her a ponytail again. This time it worked. I loved seeing her eyes so well and it was a great little ponytail. She was good for about 30 seconds and then started working really hard to get it out. So I reluctantly took it out myself.

I know that both Zumba and I would love it if we lived closer and the girls could play. My husband's health is not better, so I doubt I will be making any trips next year. Maybe you guys can plan a trip to Florida? &#55357;&#56845;

I tried Portrait this time when I took a picture of Zumba before her bath. Not bad. I still have to learn how to use this feature, but even with making no adjustments, I was happy with this first attempt. I appreciated the tip!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am very stoked to see a new picture of Zumba. She really is as pretty as her sibling.:smile2:


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Marni said:


> I am very stoked to see a new picture of Zumba. She really is as pretty as her sibling.:smile2:


Thank you, Marni! :laugh2:


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Was looking through my puppy photos and decided to upload some short videos of Bingo to youtube:

I knew about the litter and reserved him at one week old, so I was able to visit the puppies frequently right from the beginning! Here is Bingo at 5-6 weeks old, learning to sit : ) 
The other dog near the end is his mother, Mimzy.






This is Bingo when I brought him home at about 8 weeks.






Bingo and Mitzi played quite a bit for the first half year ... I think Mitzi outgrew that phase, though : )

Here they are tugging with a piece of bully stick:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My new puppy Lucy with our friend Sally. Sally is human eye candy.

Lucy is four months old and from Wyhaven Havanese in middle Tennessee.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

The pic is PATTI CAKE SWEETS at 12 weeks. Her first bath and toe nail grooming :smile2: She's now 9 months old. Oh! what a change. She's always been adorable but I was an exhausted puppy-mom for many months and many times thought ...What the Heck have I done getting a puppy.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

This is Patti at 6 months just after being groomed.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

This is Patti at 9 weeks, right after we got her. Love that curled tail.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Marni said:


> My new puppy Lucy with our friend Sally. Sally is human eye candy.
> 
> Lucy is four months old and from Wyhaven Havanese in middle Tennessee.


Ricky Ricardo: "WOW!"

Ricky's Popi: "WOW!"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

Bathtime


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

they do look so sad all wet after a bath


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

HavaCoco said:


> I am so enjoying the photos of everyone's gorgeous pups! Here are a few of our Coco. In the first one she is wearing a sweater my mom crocheted for her. Perfect for the windy weather
> we are getting!


Love the puppy cut. I'm thinking I like the mouth wishers short. I'm back and forth on letting the hair get long. The puppy cut is so cute and easy. But, love the long hair, too.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

lhoock said:


> Here's Murphy & Cooper going for a car ride the first week they came home. They were about 10 weeks, now they are 9 months. &#128522;


''

Darling! makes me smile. How was it getting two puppies at the same? My little one is 9 months now and has settled down a lot from her earlier exhausting puppy, playful months. She's indoor house broken in most of the house. I have her gated off from other rooms. Will be installing a fence soon so she will be going outside to potty most of the time.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky Ricardo: "WOW!"
> 
> Ricky's Popi: "WOW!"


Down boys!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Down boys!


Human Sally:surprise: is so gorgeous she looks like a video game animator created her. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This one doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> This one doesn't have a name yet.


That puppy is beautfiul! Where did she come from?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, naming gets more difficult the more puppies you have. Hmmm. I might look up the names of red and white varicolored roses for the red girls and go with Valentino, Ready or Hart for the boys.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeanniek said:


> That puppy is beautfiul! Where did she come from?


She came from Jackie Hyde. She's a Posh Granddaughter, with great conformation, temperament, and personality. Nine weeks old.

Pam has a few breeders she's mentored, and worked with for years. Jackie is one of them, and does a great job. This one is already potty trained, like we do it, and fits right in with our pack.

She was planned a few generations back, and if she turns out like we think she will, there are already future generations planned.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got this from our breeder. This is Oliver and he's coming home in 5 days!!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Tom King said:


> She came from Jackie Hyde. She's a Posh Granddaughter, with great conformation, temperament, and personality. Nine weeks old.
> 
> Pam has a few breeders she's mentored, and worked with for years. Jackie is one of them, and does a great job. This one is already potty trained, like we do it, and fits right in with our pack.
> 
> She was planned a few generations back, and if she turns out like we think she will, there are already future generations planned.


Sounds exciting!!!


----------



## ollie'smom (Nov 27, 2018)

This is Oliver from a couple of days ago (8 weeks). I don't know why, but his little paws just kill me. They are so furry and adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The two Oliver's are awfully cute!


----------

